# Needing to build up the level of the barn 'floor'



## Traveler (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi All,
I don't post much, but I do a far amount of lurking.:thankU: So thank you all for posting on so many different topics!! I've learned so much!!

I have a problem though. We need to build up (raise) the level of the dirt floor in our barn area. When it rains hard, we always have water in the barn! :GAAH: It's a pretty open barn, with the East and West end not enclosed at all. We almost always get our storms coming in from the North or South - if that makes any difference.

As I said, right now the floor is just plain ole dirt, which is fine with me, but hauling in more dirt may not be the best option - so my question is.....

What would you suggest would be the best material for building up (raising) the barn floor?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You could always put down rocks then top layer is something like #9 limestone. Start with ones and twos, then put threes and fours on that, etc to build up a good rock base. Then once the base is down, put a good layer of limestone over that for that goats to be on.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Great question  I'm having the same problem


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm having the same problem!!! Please let me know if you find an answer!!


----------



## Traveler (Jul 15, 2011)

ksalvagno said:


> You could always put down rocks then top layer is something like #9 limestone. Start with ones and twos, then put threes and fours on that, etc to build up a good rock base. Then once the base is down, put a good layer of limestone over that for that goats to be on.


 Thank you so much for your suggestion, Ksalvagno. So Limestone would be the best for the goats to be on? Can you explain to me why?

Limestone would be the easiest for us to get here, I think.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm not saying it is the best. It is what I have. I do have to add more limestone once a year as it does deplete with cleaning. I just like that fact that the urine drains and my barn is dry.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

I fixed my problem with rain water building up and coming in by running a 6 x 6 inch lil foundation kinda wall infront of all openings. Means I cant get a tractor in there to box blade but only takes a half day or so to muck all 3 areas (2, 8x24 foot lean toos and 1, 12x30 foot main area). So its well worth it staying dry in there.


----------



## Traveler (Jul 15, 2011)

Ksalvagno, 
Thanks for the info - but isn't it hard to get all the goat berries up? I really like the idea of the urine draining easier though!!! That's a tough one for us right now. We just have bare dirt. :sigh:


TDG - We've thought of that. The problem for us here is that it will still allow the water to saturate the ground in the barn. :roll:

We've even thought about pouring a concrete floor -easy to clean and will keep them good and dry, but we know that's not good for them and would have to put down yet something else to cushion their feet/legs. So we end up right back in the same place - what to use?

If there are any more suggestions, I would love to hear them!! If not, we will try to see if we can do the limestone floor and I'll let you all know how it turns out!

Thank you so very much for all of the replies!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You won't get up every berry but you learn how to get most of it up with the limestone.


----------



## Traveler (Jul 15, 2011)

Sounds better and better!! Thank you so much!  I can't wait to get the new 'floor' down for the goats! :goattruck:


----------

